# compondre



## Nina13

Hola, 

Són correctes les dues formes?

La vegetació *es composa/es compon* de pins i un altre tipus d’arbre amb fulles rodones. 

Gràcies!


----------



## Pinairun

Nina13 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Són correctes les dues formes?
> 
> La vegetació *es composa/es compon* de pins i un altre tipus d’arbre amb fulles rodones.
> 
> Gràcies!



_Es compon_, según el diccionario.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia per tot lo dia!

Aquesta parella compondre/composar el una altra de les que tenim i que causen sempre controversia sobre quina n'és la més apropiada. En principi en són sinònimes, però segons la varietat del català que usem, "diuen les autoritats" que seria preferible que fem servir una o l'altra. Succeeix el mateix que amb tenir/tindre, venir/vindre i alguna altra parella més
Si uses *Compondre* el temps verbal pel que demanes, seria* compon *: http://www.diccionari.cat/cgi-bin/AppDLC3.exe?APP=CONJUGA&GECART=compondre ;
però s,i per contra fas servir *composar, *el seu corresponent seria *composa* : http://www.diccionari.cat/cgi-bin/AppDLC3.exe?APP=CONJUGA&GECART=composar

L'Alcover dóna més entrades per a Compondre que no per a Composar, i per a aquest darrer  dóna com a etimologia el verb compondre.  http://dcvb.iecat.net/

Bon dia.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Elxenc, vols dir que aquest és el mateix cas que "vindre/venir", "tindre/tenir"? Jo diria que no, però sempre hi ha sorpreses. 
Jo diria que en aquest cas cada verb té el seu significat, prou delimitat, i que el problema és que "composar" s'està introduint en el terreny de "compondre", potser per influència del castellà, ja que traduïm "componer" per "composar". En el cas que planteja la Nina13 ha de ser "compondre".


----------



## germanbz

Per l'experiència personal respecte a les voltes que he vist a gent amb este dubte, malauradament la resolució del dubte davant  _compon-composa_ tendix a eixa _regla _que tant de mal fa a la llengua massa asovint i que tant s'utilitza com es "quant menys s'assemble al castellà més possibilitats que estiga bé".

Es per això que cada volta veig molt més _composa _on sempre s'havia dit _compon_, persona perfectament conjugada del verb compondre. Es possible també que a zones del Pais Valencià ajude a mantindre esta forma, el reforçament que li dona el fenomen de la incoativització i la transformació de la primera persona en "_componc_" i així este reforçament de la primera persona, pot ser arrossega a les altres formes de la mateixa conjugació.


----------



## Elessar

Amb el sentit que té l’oració que poses com a exemple, només és correcta la segona opció: *es compon* (del verb _compondre_). Fixa’t en les definicions d’un verb i de l’altre i voràs que no tenen el mateix significat (en _compondre_, només he posat l’accepció 5.2, que es correspon amb la del teu exemple):

*composar*
v. tr.
1 Imposar arbitràriament (a algú) una contribució, una multa, etc.
tr. 2 Captenir-se (amb algú) fent-lo anar dret, imposant-li la nostra voluntat, fent-li creure el que volem.
tr. 3 Arbitrar 1 1 .

*compondre*
tr. 5 1 Diversos elements reunits o combinats, formar, constituir, (un tot). Els ossos que componen l’esquelet. Els éssers que componen l’univers. Els segells que componen la seva col·lecció. Les persones que componen el jurat s’han retirat per deliberar.
5 2 intr. pron. La paret de l’ou es compon de tres membranes. Una biblioteca composta de llibres nous


----------



## Grallera

No és el mateix perquè "vindre" i "tindre" signifiquen exactament el mateix que "venir" i "tenir", l'única diferència és el registre.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Jo diria que la diferència entre "vindre" i "venir", "tindre" i "tenir" no és el registre, sinó de regió.


----------



## germanbz

Grallera said:


> No és el mateix perquè "vindre" i "tindre" signifiquen exactament el mateix que "venir" i "tenir", l'única diferència és el registre.



I quina es suposadament eixa diferència de registre?


----------



## Grallera

Segons el DIEC, "vindre" i "tindre" són més col·loquials (tot i que també és cert que els del DIEC estan carregats de punyetes), però també correctes.

http://esadir.cat/morfologia/tenirvenirvaler

Pel que sembla, doncs, a Catalunya són més col·loquials, però si no m'equivoco, són les formes utilitzades a altres regions catalanoparlants (com diu l'Angelo di fuoco).


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

A mi em sembla que tindre i vindre són les que normalment es fan servir al País Valencià.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon vespre:

Ans de res dir que venir i tenir al País Valencià estan estigmatitzats per les "autoritats" polítiques com  a formes "catalanes" (_barcelonines)_

Al menys pel migjorn del País Valencià, especialment a Guardarmar i Crevillent les persones d'una edat mitjaneta tenen tendència/preferència a dir: tení(r) i vení(r), pronunciant-les, la majoria, sense la erre final (tenî-venî), però la versió tindre i vindre es va estenent a poc a poc, "oint-se" amb una alternància amb venir i tenir, però cada volta més en contra d'aquestes darreres.

_En combinació pronominal predominen tenir i venir a tota la comarca: Tenî-lo, venî-te'n, encara que no és estrany sentir: tin-lo, vin-se'n reduccions a partir de tindre-lo , vindre-se'n, llevat de Crevillent" _(Carles Segura Llopes. Una cruïlla lingüística.../...del Baix Vinalopó. Univ. D'Alacant).

Bona nit


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Això de voler subratllar les diferències entre l'estàndar català (barceloní) i valencià és una de les coses més estúpides que poden trobar-se.
Les dues antigues metròpolis ibèriques han fet les paus amb les colònies ultramarines i s'esforcen per mantenir la unitat lingüística, tot i reconèixer que es tracta de llengües pluricèntriques, i què fan entre Barcelona i Valènciia? És clar, crear/afirmar identidats separades.


----------



## Elxenc

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Això de voler subratllar les diferències entre l'estàndar  l'estandard català (barceloní) i valencià és una de les coses més estúpides que poden trobar-se.
> Les dues antigues metròpolis ibèriques han fet les paus amb les colònies ultramarines i s'esforcen per mantenir la unitat lingüística, tot i reconèixer que es tracta de llengües pluricèntriques, i què fan entre Barcelona i València? És clar, crear/afirmar identidats  identitats separades.




Supose que, quan parles de antigues metròpolis, et refereixes a Lisboa i a Madrid, perquè tant València com  Barcelona ho han estat també, una mica abans que les esmentades, metròpolis de la mediterrània i potser de més enllà... .

Fa temps que no hi ets per la península, "_vitat_"? _*Divideix i venceràs...*_ un vell lema molt utilitzat de sempre.  Potser fòra interessant que li ho digueres, açò de l'estupidesa, a algun (_h_)acadèmic per a que no només ressaltara  les diferències o amb algun "intitutaire" per a que no donara per estàndard a "_imposar_" únicament allò de Barcelona-ciutat o rodalies ; o el _"light"_ de cada zona.

Això que t'escandalitza és el que hi ha.

Tant de gust.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Moltes gràcies per les correccions!

Doncs, per aiixò que concerneix les antigues metròpolis: no em consta que Barcelona i València (València metròpolis?) hagin exportat la seva llengua, amb l'excepció d'Alguer a Sardenya. Des de la unió personal dels reis de Castella i Aragó, em sembla que es va exportar el castellà (els idiomes de l'Italia Meridional i també el sard contenen moltes paraules d'origen castellà).

No és veritat que faci temps que no hi sóc per la península: la darrera (només segona) vegada hi vaig estar l'any passat, a l'estiu. Si això m'escandalitza és perquè ho miro desde fora i tinc les impressions fresques.

Igualment de gust.


----------

